# Nakapo



## sauge

Dear all, I'm currently translating Joanne Ramos's The Farm. Her characters are Filipinas who speak English, but they use some Tagalog expressions as well, which I successfully found online, all but one: nakapo. I did look it up in all dictionaries I could find, with no success.
It seems to be an exclamation. For example:
“Ay, Ate, Evelyn,” Angel exclaims upon opening the taxi door. Her voice, normally loud, is muted. Her face folds into a tentative smile before she bursts into tears.
“Nakapo, Angel! Too old to be crying!” Ate shoos Angel’s outstretched hand. “I am _fine_.”
Please, can you help?
Thank you in advance!


----------



## gyul

sauge said:


> Dear all, I'm currently translating Joanne Ramos's The Farm. Her characters are Filipinas who speak English, but they use some Tagalog expressions as well, which I successfully found online, all but one: nakapo. I did look it up in all dictionaries I could find, with no success.
> It seems to be an exclamation. For example:
> “Ay, Ate, Evelyn,” Angel exclaims upon opening the taxi door. Her voice, normally loud, is muted. Her face folds into a tentative smile before she bursts into tears.
> “Nakapo, Angel! Too old to be crying!” Ate shoos Angel’s outstretched hand. “I am _fine_.”
> Please, can you help?
> Thank you in advance!




The original sentence is "Naku po!"
It's an interjection that has a similar meaning to:
- Oh no!
- Yikes!
- Oh my!
etc.


----------



## sauge

gyul said:


> The original sentence is "Naku po!"
> It's an interjection that has a similar meaning to:
> - Oh no!
> - Yikes!
> - Oh my!
> etc.


Thank you very much! This helps a lot.


----------

